# XCarlink & Bluetooth?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I know quite a few people have fitted the XCarlink MP3 or iPod adapter to the Audi radio's, but I was wondering of anyone has one of the newer ones with Bluetooth? I would like to fit one and was wondering whether the Bluetooth option was any good?
I have had a search but can't seem to find too much information about the features of the Bluetooth module. If anyone has one I'd be grateful of a quick review or if anyone has any decent links?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## terryjacobs (Feb 28, 2008)

Haven't used one but i'm looking for another since the one i ordered from china never turned up.

Can't seem to find any info on these on the xcarlink site? Where did you dig the info of a bluetooth version from?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

terryjacobs said:


> Haven't used one but i'm looking for another since the one i ordered from china never turned up.
> 
> Can't seem to find any info on these on the xcarlink site? Where did you dig the info of a bluetooth version from?


Just look on fleabay there are loads of them... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=006

The UK Xcarlink site doesn't have any details, however the Australian one does 'new product for 2008' apparently: http://www.xcarlink.com.au/bluetooth.ph ... 70a971a102

I was just wondering if anyone had tested the Bluetooth functionality. It looks like the additional cable thing is a microphone with answer button?

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Due to the high postage cost for all the xcarlink's on fleaBay does anyone know if there is a UK importer of these? I don't want to waste Â£75 or so if it's crap and I don't think sending it back would be worth it (i.e. I wouldn't get the postage refunded). I am keen on the one with integrated bluetooth.
I have searched about a bit but can't find any alternative sellers of these except on fleaBay and they all charge a small fortune for postage. I realise the item cost is not a true cost and they ramp the postage up to make a profit, however I assume these are manufactured for pennies?

Anyone had one at a bargain price?

Andy


----------



## terryjacobs (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi mate,

I had a right pain with getting one of these. I purchased two off ebay. The first one never turned up despite tracking showing it was posted out. I had to get my money back via paypal. Then I bought a second one and they were taking ages (weeks) to deliver and I was fed up by then.

I ended up buying mine from www.xcarlink.co.uk which are a UK seller. It came in two days. Costs a bit more Â£80 or so but far worth it for the easy purchase.

However they don't seem to sell the bluetooth version. Might be worth a buzz.

When you do get it, removing the head unit ensure you put the keys in the right way. I put mine in wrong and messed up the latches making it near on impossible to get out.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I thought I would resurect this thread in case anyone has installed the latest XCarlink with bluetooth? They are about £75 delivered from China from various sellers on eBay.
I use a Windows Mobile phone (HTC Kaiser) which has TomTom Navigator installed. Currently I use a Bluetooth headset with this along with a cigarette ligher charger thing. The TomTom audio obviosly only comes out of the phone speaker and telephone calls hit the BT headset. I was wondering if anyone else has a similar setup (i.e. PDA Phone running TomTom) but is using the XCarlink with Bluetooth?
I have tested playing music with Windows Media Player and running TomTom at the same time and the instructions are played over the music so it looks like this would work, however I don't have an A2DP headset to test.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## karozza (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not really sure if this is what you're after but it might help. Autoleads in the UK distribute a product called iO Connect & they have Bluetooth hands free kits that can utilize A2DP streaming. If your phone doesn't have A2DP, you can buy an adaptor which plugs into your jack plug on the phone & provides A2DP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what functionality you're looking for, but there's a Bluetooth module on the XCarlink UK website.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I'm not sure exactly what functionality you're looking for, but there's a Bluetooth module on the XCarlink UK website.


I was hoping someone else who uses a PDA/Phone with TomTom has taken the plunge and installed one of these, I was hoping for some comments on its functionality. It seems the bluetooth part is an afterthought and I don't know whether it would be as good as a dedicated bluetooth carkit - i.e. a parrot?

Andy


----------



## Ashman4UK (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi I had a similar situation, my HTC tytn II will not keep connected to my bluetooth satnav so wanted a different option. I opted for the Kenwood KDC-BT8041U head unit. It is also Ipod direct. The unit comes with parrot as standard and a mic extension. I know not that answer you wanted but an alternative.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Chuck (Aug 3, 2008)

terryjacobs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I had a right pain with getting one of these. I purchased two off ebay. The first one never turned up despite tracking showing it was posted out. I had to get my money back via paypal. Then I bought a second one and they were taking ages (weeks) to deliver and I was fed up by then.
> 
> ...


Terry, how long are the cables, and where did you actually install the XCarlink unit? The installation diagrams and pictures I've been able to find are poor at best; I can't tell if I would have enough length, for example, to put the unit somewhere in the dash and run the line to my iPhone down the console and up to the phone bracket. I'm wondering aloud here, but is the unit for sale any the UK any different from the one on eBay from China? Last, but not least, how big is the damned thing?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I'd also like to know how long the cables are. I was thinking to install it in the glovebox or maybe in the compartment at the end of the central console 'tunnel'. With regards to size it's pretty easy to judge as there is a SD slot and a standard USB port so looking at this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0292962717

I would say this one is about the size of a *** packet?

Andy


----------



## terryjacobs (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought mine from http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/

Cost a bit more but I was just fed up with the hassle I had from China.

The cables are fairly long. I put my cable through the glove box (I just pulled out the glovebox light to bring the cable through) then cut a small hole so it would clip back in. There is ample cable to get to the glove box and some left over. You could probably reach pretty much most of the dash/centre console.

The device is a lot smaller than I thought. about 5" x 3" by 1/2" deep perhaps. Something like that. Not a lot bigger than a pack of cards


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Just in case any one is interested i am selling one of these!

PM me for more info.

* its not the one with bluetooth, but its basically brand new. Used for a week, fully boxed. Only changing because i purchased a new head unit.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

After a bit more digging it looks like the Bluetooth module is an afterthought and simply plugs into the AUX port on the unit. The XCarLink has no BlueTooth intelligence, it is just the module that does. One other thing is there is no signalling to the head unit that a phone call has occured so if you are listening to the radio or a Traffic Program happens (i.e. not the psuedo CD-changer it emulates) you won't have the phone audio routed over the cars speakers.
Thinking about it this is pretty obvious from how this thing works, but its a bit of a let down. Usually I listen to the Radio when I am local to home as we now have a decent radio station in Manchester (http://www.rockradiomanchester.co.uk) so there would be no interuption to tell me a call has come in (unless I hear the phone ringing in which case I could hit the CD button).

What other options are there? I am keen to keep the Audi Chorus II HU but would like MP3 capability (USB/SD), Bluetooth audio from my PDA/Phone (TomTom) and phone interuption?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not read all the posts so sorry if repeating, but found the below last night and states it does everything

http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/product.php?p ... t=0&page=1


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Not read all the posts so sorry if repeating, but found the below last night and states it does everything
> 
> http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/product.php?p ... t=0&page=1


That is a recent addition to the UK XcarLink site as I couldn't find any info on the BlueTooth stuff before, so good find. However 'does everything' isn't quite correct - see my previous post regarding the audio only being routed to the car speakers when the CD (or psuedo-CD) is selected. I listen to the radio a fair bit and if this box of tricks doesn't interupt the radio when a call comes in then I think it might be a big stumbling block :?

It might be OK if you can pair the PDA/Phone with both a BT Headset and the XCarlink module but its not perfect, plus I don't know if this would even work?

Andy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just says 'music playing' is interrupted... Might be worth giving them a call just to double check 'music' includes the radio


----------



## Chuck (Aug 3, 2008)

ADB said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Not read all the posts so sorry if repeating, but found the below last night and states it does everything
> ...


I don't see how it could interrupt the radio, but I may be wrong; I'll know when I get mine installed, hopefully within the next week or so. It would obviously interrupt music played from the iPhone, because it does that when a call comes in.


----------



## kuro (Jun 1, 2009)

hi

anyone know if the xcarlink.co.uk have different quality as the one china's on ebay, or xcarlink.co.uk have same devices as china's on ebay?

For example xcarlink.co.uk have "new" devices in aluminium case, Im not sure if the one on ebay is black plastic or alluminium..

thx


----------



## ProjectUno (Jun 1, 2009)

So what is the consensus here? To buy one or not to buy one?

I have the original concert tape cassette unit. I was going to get an Audi CD headunit but was told that I would need a £70 connector and the display on the dash would not work, nor would the display on the unit light up. To top it off, I am told the unit would switch off after an hour!

I am keen to buy one of these units, does anyone know if they are compatible with the original concert tape cassette unit? Do these have the CD autochanger capability?

Many thanks


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Just says 'music playing' is interrupted... Might be worth giving them a call just to double check 'music' includes the radio


I am pretty sure this does not include radio as it is only items that are directly connected to the xcarlink module such as the ipod.


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

ProjectUno said:


> So what is the consensus here? To buy one or not to buy one?
> 
> I have the original concert tape cassette unit. I was going to get an Audi CD headunit but was told that I would need a £70 connector and the display on the dash would not work, nor would the display on the unit light up. To top it off, I am told the unit would switch off after an hour!
> 
> ...


Who told you this? I have emailed xcarlink in the past about using a concert cd HU and they didn't mention any of the above.


----------



## ProjectUno (Jun 1, 2009)

colster said:


> ProjectUno said:
> 
> 
> > So what is the consensus here? To buy one or not to buy one?
> ...


But I have the tape concert Head Unit.


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

ProjectUno said:


> colster said:
> 
> 
> > ProjectUno said:
> ...


  I misread your post. Does it not have Kbus?


----------



## ProjectUno (Jun 1, 2009)

> I misread your post. Does it not have Kbus?


Not sure, do I need to take it out to check that or will the manual inform me?


----------



## deckard22 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have this unit and bluetooth. It does not interrupt Radio. There is no option for that - it couldn't do that because the ipod/pm3/bluetooth feed only comes into the CD changer port.

However I have my phone in the car and can hear it ring, so I just switch to the CD changer input and press answer (fast forward) and hey presto - everyone can hear me speaking fine and I can hear caller perfectly, even with the roof off.

You cannot see your phone book or dial a call using this unit - all that has to be done with the phone, however all the audio goes through the unit. also plays music from your phone (not good quality though).

It is a great solution - however be wary of the reliability. mine is back being replaced at the moment - check other posts.

Other than upgrading your HU this seems to be the best solution. I am happy with mine.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

This sounds greaT! 
Especially now my CD changer doesnt work. Ive always steered clear of these sort of threads because they have never interested me, until now.

I have Audi chorus & a 6disc changer. I'm not bothered about bluetooth. How long does it really take to install? Is it easy? Is the sound quality really akin to CD?


----------



## deckard22 (Apr 6, 2009)

It takes a matter of minutes - you really only have your cables to hide.

Everything you need is in the box. you use the radio keys to remove the radio. pull it out (easy).

then you connect everything at the rear.

if you dont' have the bluetooth (i recommend it) then you just pass the ipod cable down the back of the aircon unit and out either side in the footwell OR you can feed it through the panel underneath the heater - this is where I have mine. You may as well get the extra 3.m jack plug so yuo can connect other audio devices - I got it so my other half can connect their non ipod mp3 player (we then just fight over what is playing).

Then you shove everything back into the radio hole(there is plenty of room in there for the xcarlink unit) and bob is your uncle.

I believe they have a fulkl money back guarantee aswell.

(do I sound like a salesman) be prepared though for it to be a faulty unit. I haven't had mine returned yet, but can't see there being an issue.

yes the sound is as good as a CD - it's taking the audio from the ipod connector interface so it is far superior to the sound coming from the headphone jack.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot.

That sounds pretty straight forward... :roll:

I have no need for bluetooth so there's no point paying extra for it. I think il get an 8gig nano and leave it in the glove box.


----------



## BugaTTi (May 3, 2009)

Ok this may sound like a newb question but, Why not just rip out the OEM Audi headunit and slap on one of these fancy aftermarket ones with HQ bleutooth Music streaming from my phone, which is like the Ipod I never had HAHA! 
The reason Iam asking this is because I suspect my current Audi headunit is dead....shows no signs of life what so ever So I decided to just replace it with a BT/MP3/USB/SD card slot player one like this

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-SONY-MEX-BT3700U ... 7C294%3A50

Is there something That stands in the way of this replacement? perhaps compatibility with the Audi sound system or fitting problems or esthetic problems?
Please enlighten me haha


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I also have the bluetooth unit and quality through the speakers is good. I 'thought' my unit was faulty (still might be!) but have since reconnected the earth and it seems better? Certainly it doesn't seem to get to the point where it can't find the I-Pod properly now (it would play the first playlist on some occassions but you couldn't select albums individually and it would just show a grey I-Pod connected and not the album art). I contacted XCarLink and they said to reconnect earth - not sure why that would cause that kinda problem though?

Anyway, their other thought was that the connecting lead (and not the actualy XCarLink unit) could be at fault so they've sent me another lead, yet to fit it as all seems to be a bit better with it lately. Anyone else tried a new lead/reconnecting earth?

As far as I can see the problem it has now is when I'm listening to a CD through Autochanger without I-Pod connected, swtich off ignition - when I come back to car and switch on again I have to flick back to the headunit/autochanger as it's defaulted to the I-Pod connection again, even if there isn't an I-Pod connected. Also sometimes when I-Pod is connected the right hand stereo knob doesn't always let you flick through tracks? Anyone else experienced this? Not sure if they're all like that?

Thanks.

Rob,


----------

